# First sanctioned "gloved" match?



## lklawson (Oct 28, 2008)

OK, (still) working on Owen Swift, I came across this fight:

1820 Feb. 29. [Belasco and Sampson], with gloves, 9 rounds.
Martin's-street.

MoQ was, what?, 1860's or so? This is the first fight Swift records that
he notes "with gloves" and the fights, he implies at least, are all
sanctioned. So, is this the first Sanctioned gloved match?

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

